# Picaxe for launching rubber chicken



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I want to build a carnival game that shoots a rubber chicken with compressed air at a target.

This is the logic that I hope to achieve with the Picaxe.


Press Input #1 (Reset Momentary switch) this will:

a.Enable Input #2 (Trigger switch)
b.Activate output #1 (relay to powered speaker to play pre-launch music)

Press Input #2 (Trigger) this will:

a.Disable Input #2 (trigger switch cannot restart sequence until input #1 is reset) and
b.Deactivate output #1(turn off relay for powered speaker to stop pre-launch music) and
c.Activate output #2 for 1 second (relay to open air valve to launch chicken) and
d.Activate output #3 MP3 of Chicken sound fx Launch for 5 seconds
End

The pre-launch music will be on a cd loop through powered speakers. The reset button will be remote so that the operator must be out of the way of the flying chicken when it is launched.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What will i need for this project and what is the correct language?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Any microcontroller (Picaxe, Prop-1, Arduino) will be able to handle this. You only have a few inputs and outputs, so even the smallest Picaxe can control this.

The choice of language will be determined by the controller. If you use a Picaxe or Prop-1, then you're writing in a version of Basic. If you use an Arduino, then you're writing in a version of C.

The most important thing you'll need is the understanding of how to program a microcontroller and set it up. If you don't know how, then there is a bit of learning curve. This is where you probably need to see if you can get someone local to help you.

Jeff


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeff,
I'm reading what I can find online. Most of the starter kits are from Britain. I know that Arduino users shields, what do Picaxe use?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

A "shield" on Arduino is just an expansion board that pops on top. You don't have to use them, but they make life a bit easier. Otherwise you can connect wires to the buttons and relays you want to use. This goes for any microcontroller.

The question is - do you want to spend the time and effort needed to learn to wire and program? If you do, and have no experience, then I'd suggest go with Picaxe, because the manuals are designed for students to use.

The other option is to get a Prop-1 from EFX-Tek and ask for help on the forums there. It's a bit more expensive option for the basic parts, but it's also more "plug and play". They will write the program for you and help you with technical questions. You will still need to learn to set up the controller and load software onto it, as well as wiring things up - that won't change.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I would love to learn how to make my own controllers. I have many things I would like to create. I have read the first sections of the manuals for picaxe and arduino. The programming for Picaxe seems to be simpler.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

The Basic used in Picaxe is designed to be a starting language, so it's a good choice. Look up the thread for the "VLC Controller" to find the doc that will explain how to make your own. You'll need to be good with a soldering iron.


----------

